# Accepted the Call to Grace Reformed Baptist Church



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 15, 2013)

Dear Brethren,

On Sunday, July the 7th, the Grace Reformed Baptist Church of Rocky Mount, North Carolina voted unanimously to call me as their pastor. I gladly accepted their call. 

I earnestly seek your prayers on behalf of myself and the church over which the Lord has seen fit to place me. I pray God grants us many fruitful years as pastor and people. 

Pray for me and my family as we are transitioning out of our current church, moving from Georgia to North Carolina and getting settled into a new church. And please pray especially for my wife as she is 36 weeks pregnant and all this only adds to the stress of pregnancy. 

Please also pray for the Church I will be leaving. That God would preserve and bless them in this time of transition.

And if any of you happen to be in or around that area, let me know so we can make a point to get together.


----------



## JML (Jul 15, 2013)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Please also pray for the Church I will be leaving. That God would preserve and bless them in this time of transition.



Does your former church have someone to shepherd them in your absence?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 15, 2013)

Will definitely be in prayer. I know what it is like to move to a new call with a wife near delivery.


----------



## nicnap (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats on the call! You'll pass right by me on your way to Rocky Mount. I am assuming that you'll be taking 85 to 40.


----------



## KSon (Jul 15, 2013)

Praying for God to grant the grace of a smooth, joyful transition for both bodies.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 15, 2013)

John Lanier said:


> Does your former church have someone to shepherd them in your absence?



They will begin that process of finding a new pastor once I have vacated the pulpit on August 11th.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 15, 2013)

nicnap said:


> You'll pass right by me on your way to Rocky Mount. I am assuming that you'll be taking 85 to 40.



No, we'll be taking I-95 the whole way up.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jul 15, 2013)

We hope your new call is a great blessing and pray for your transition for everyone!


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## jamantc (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats! That's about 2-2.25 hours from me and in a great part of NC. Enjoy your new church and prayers are with you on your new trip and adventure


----------



## Berean (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats, pastor! Praying for you, your family, and former church.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 15, 2013)

When I was pastoring in Tyner, NC (not terribly far from Rocky Mount), I helped a good friend of mine from Fayetteville begin a Founders Fraternal, which initially met in Rocky Mount. I'm not sure if the Fraternal is still active, but Justin Nale is still pastoring the church where we held our meetings. Mount Hermon Missionary Baptist Church / Welcome / Welcome He'd be a good contact for you. Fayetteville is reasonably close to Rocky Mount, and Rev. Josh Owen (my friend, Welcome from the Pastor | Cross Creek Presbyterian Church) and Rev. Andy Webb (who was active on the PB at one point, Providence Presbyterian Church |) both pastor solid PCA congregations there. 3 good contacts for you to make! 

May Christ be glorified as you serve his people in NC.


----------



## Curt (Jul 16, 2013)

Congrats to both pastor and new congregation. God bless you all as you grow together in the Grace of the Lord.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 16, 2013)

May the Lord bless this new call and grow His kingdom!!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 16, 2013)

Congrats on the call. Vidalia's loss is Rocky Mount's gain. But I suspect that you may have been about the only Calvinistic voice in the Sweet Onion City (the city of my birth).

Question: your new church has "Reformed Baptist" in the name. Is that a self-designation, or is it a part of the larger Reformed Baptist group (if that makes sense)?


----------



## Herald (Jul 16, 2013)

Congratulations and may the Lord bless your ministry to the saints in Rocky Mount.


----------



## KMK (Jul 17, 2013)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> They will begin that process of finding a new pastor once I have vacated the pulpit on August 11th.



Is it a fulltime position?


----------

